# Anyone understand?



## Guest (Mar 3, 2006)

Hello, everyone. I am 21 years old and I am in a constant state of confusion. As a kid growing up I never knew myself, but i figured that was something that i would develop over time. Now, it seems like my mind is working against me. I am constantly confused, I can't make a decision ( Ive change my major twice), and i feel my mind is taking over me. I dont have any idea who I am, and when i think about it, i cant come up with an answer. Im scared because i feel like my life is passing me by and i have no control. Somedays its really bad and my head is heavy and i just want to hide in my house. I always feel pressure when im in public, like there is a spot light on me all the time. Also, it seems as if brain doesn't function like it used to. I cant remember alot of things and things that i have learned i cant remember. I dont understand what is happening to me? Basically, im really scared because i have no passion or direction in my life, i feel like i view the world outside myself through other peoples eyes and there is no me. In a sense, i think of myself how i believe other people do? I am really not sure what i am experiencing. I do know that it is consuming me to the point that i dont want to do anything anymore. All my ambitions and goals suddenly disappeared and i lost myself. I have trouble focusing and concentrating on the smallest things. When i feel this happening, i say to myself, "Whats wrong with me." Its crazy because i feel like there are two people in my mind battling each other. I hide these feelings everyday because i dont want to be viewed as different but in reality i have never felt normal.


----------



## kadoc (Nov 11, 2005)

dont worry u are in the right place to let it all out i feel related to u cause i been suffering the same bizarre thoughts 5 years now.

remember nothing is going to happen just let it all out

do u have messenger account :?:


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2006)

im still not sure exactly what i have? I'm here to see if there are any similarities that i can relate to.. this is all new to me, just one day i realized the way im thinking and feeling can't be normal. I dont know if that made it better or worse, now i find myself comparing everything i do to people who seem normal to me. I am even having trouble writing this because i feel these symptoms im experiencing are trival and unimportant.


----------



## moonparachutes (Feb 15, 2006)

I'm also confused all the time. It's really hard to deal with. I don't know why it's happening to me either but it's pretty crappy. Especially since I know there's something wrong and I just don't know why and I don't know how to explain it to anyone. It drives me nuts. I have really strange thoughts. Do you ever confused dreams with reality? I'm sorry I don't have any answers for you and I hope I didn't scare you but I feel your pain 100% because I can totally relate. Hope everything turns out ok.


----------



## Terence999 (Apr 29, 2006)

The worst thing that could happen is you go nuts and have to be locked up but that does not happen to people with anxiety disorders and DP. People with DP and panic disorder just feel like they are going nuts. Really crazy people don't feel like that. Sometimes drugs like Paxil can really help.


----------

